# Slide Guitar



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi folks I'm new here as I'm involved in a couple other threads of behalf of Guitars For Kids. As a professional touring musician currently sidelined by the current World restrictions, over the last year I've been filming slide guitar tutorials at www.youtube.com/danwalshbeardzone. These are entry level lessons for people interested in slide guitar/lap steel, Weissenborn etc. 

Take a look if you're inclined

Cheers
Walshy
www.bentbeard.com


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

These look terrific... thanks Dan! I have a '40s Richenbacher but haven't played much in months. This may be the right motivation.

I see already that you're using some different tunings that I wasn't aware of.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

I'm a HUGE fan of those old Richenbachers. Those horseshoe pickups have a tone that's all their own. Got any pics of that steel? I'd love to see it.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Dan Walsh said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of those old Richenbachers. Those horseshoe pickups have a tone that's all their own. Got any pics of that steel? I'd love to see it.


Sure thing 
I was told the tuners are not original. And it came with a handful of newspaper that had been stuffed inside, supposedly to deal with overtones and/or feedback. I think the newspapers were from the 50's. I still have them. Lots of car ads for Studebakers and such.


----------



## Dan Walsh (Jun 14, 2021)

beautiful. And excellent condition for its age. The tuner failing is fairly common I think. I had one of these, except is was a chrome plated model, but the machine heads were Lon disintegrated. But the steel tones on that thing were like melted butter. Alfie Smith wound up with it. I think he's a member here.....


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DaddyDog said:


> Sure thing
> I was told the tuners are not original. And it came with a handful of newspaper that had been stuffed inside, supposedly to deal with overtones and/or feedback. I think the newspapers were from the 50's. I still have them. Lots of car ads for Studebakers and such.
> 
> View attachment 371397
> ...


sweeeeeet


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I can highly recommend Dan's slide lessons.

I was briefly taking lessons from him via video, but had to stop because of technical issues such as the mic on my laptop not picking up the sound of my amp despite sitting right on top of, or next to, the damned thing. It is a little tough to take one-on-one video lessons when the guy teaching you can't hear a damned thing you're playing!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

DaddyDog said:


> Sure thing
> I was told the tuners are not original. And it came with a handful of newspaper that had been stuffed inside, supposedly to deal with overtones and/or feedback. I think the newspapers were from the 50's. I still have them. Lots of car ads for Studebakers and such.
> 
> View attachment 371397
> ...


A few years ago I played on old Rickenbacker lap steel--sounded great.
If I could have afforded it at the time, it would have come home with me.


----------

